# Kids are in school (so I woke the dogs up from school)



## MWC2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Let me just say that getting a decent picture of the dogs is much, much harder than getting a decent picture of the kids.  I think I went though 1/2 a package of lunch meat.

#1





SS: 1/20
F/3.5
ISO 200

#2




SS: 1/25
F/3.2
ISO 200

#3




SS: 1/20
F/3.5
ISO 200


----------



## Ms.Nash (Feb 9, 2012)

Look at your baby trying to be good for his/her mum  sweet shots!


----------



## mommy-medic (Feb 9, 2012)

I LOVE the third one!!! I thought their eyes looked like they were bulging all the time but 3 disproves that. Great light too! (I don't know how to say that without sounding ignorant or insensitive, and hope that's not coming across wrong).


----------



## MWC2 (Feb 9, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> I LOVE the third one!!! I thought their eyes looked like they were bulging all the time but 3 disproves that. Great light too! (I don't know how to say that without sounding ignorant or insensitive, and hope that's not coming across wrong).



their eyes are buggy so don't worry your not coming across wrong.  Max (the larger one, photo #1 and #2) has really buggy eyes and eye damage is a problem, as you can see one of his eyes has been damaged from running into a tree.  Buddy (the smaller and photo #3) doesn't have such buggy eyes but he has his own issues.  He's tiny, deaf and I swear slower than the March Hare, but I love him almost as much as I love Max.


----------



## paigew (Feb 9, 2012)

3 is great! Love them


----------



## ewick (Feb 9, 2012)

cool pics. I will be attempting to photograph my boxer/pitbull puppy tomorrow night.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice photos.

I love your watermark!


----------



## MWC2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Might as well embrace it, right?

lmao


----------



## printsnpaints (Feb 22, 2012)

The worst is trying to get a family picture with a dog looking in the same direction as everyone else. You might try using a clothes pin with the treat and pinning it where you want them to look, that way you can have your hands free to work the camera. Nice focus and lighting.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you use for lighting in your photos?


----------

